# [EU] Time4VPS | NEW nodes: E5-2630 v3 with DDR4 | Up to 50% discount | From 0.74 USD/month



## Time4VPS (Sep 30, 2015)

*At Time4VPS, we offer*

Fast, helpful support

Flexible monthly contracts

A 30-day money-back guarantee

Clean IP addresses

24/7 off-site data backup

SLA 99.9%

Premium bandwidth

Free reverse DNS management

Free DNS servers management

TUN/TAP enabled

Enterprise-class server hardware technology

cPanel Authorized partner (NOC)

*Reseller / Affiliate friendly*

OpenVZ virtualization

Reviews

*VIRTUAL PRIVATE SERVERS*

 *XL**L**M**S**XS**Dedicated CPU**4 x 2.40 GHz**3 x 2.40 GHz**2 x 2.40 GHz**1 x 2.40 GHz**1 x 2.40 GHz**RAM**8192**4096**2048**1024**512**Storage**320 GB**160 GB**80 GB**40 GB**20 GB**Bandwidth**8 TB**4 TB**2 TB**1 TB**0.5 TB**Backups**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Price Monthly**15.99 €/mo.**7.99 €/mo.**3.99 €/mo.**1.99 €/mo.**Unavailible**Price Annually**11.99 €/mo.**5.99 €/mo.**2.99 €/mo.**1.49 €/mo.**0.99 €/mo.**Price Biennially**7.99 €/mo.**3.99 €/mo.**1.99 €/mo.**0.99 €/mo.**0.66 €/mo.* *ORDER**ORDER**ORDER**ORDER**ORDER*





*VPS XS*

Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 Dedicated CPU: *1 x 2.40 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *512 MB*
Storage RAID SAS 10k RPM (SSD cached): *20 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *0.5 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: *Daily, Weekly*
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant

Price Annually: 0.99 EUR/mo. (11.88 EUR total [~12.94 USD])
Price Biennially: 0.66 EUR/mo. (15.84 EUR total [~17.25 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*


*VPS S*

Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 Dedicated CPU: *1 x 2.40 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *1024 MB*
Storage RAID SAS 10k RPM (SSD cached): *40 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *1 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: *Daily, Weekly*
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 1.99 EUR/mo. [~2.17 USD]
Price Annually: 1.49 EUR/mo. (17.91 EUR total [~19.51 USD])
Price Biennially: 0.99 EUR/mo. (23.88 EUR total [~26.01 USD]) 

 

*Order: Click here*


*VPS M*

Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 Dedicated CPU: *2 x 2.40 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *2048 MB*
Storage RAID SAS 10k RPM (SSD cached): *80 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *2 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: *Daily, Weekly*
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

 

Price Monthly: 3.99 EUR/mo. [~4.35 USD]
Price Annually: 2.99 EUR/mo. (35.91 EUR total [~39.12 USD])
Price Biennially: 1.99 EUR/mo. (47.88 EUR total [~52.15 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*


*VPS L*

Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 Dedicated CPU: *2 x 2.40 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *2048 MB*
Storage RAID SAS 10k RPM (SSD cached): *80 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *2 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: *Daily, Weekly*
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 7.99 EUR/mo. [~9.12 USD]
Price Annually: 5.99 EUR/mo. (71.91 EUR total [~82.12 USD])
Price Biennially: 3.99 EUR/mo. (95.88 EUR total [~109.49 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*


*VPS XL*

Intel Xeon E5-2630 v3 Dedicated CPU: *2 x 2.40 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *2048 MB*
Storage RAID SAS 10k RPM (SSD cached): *80 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *2 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: *Daily, Weekly*
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 15.99 EUR/mo. [~18.26 USD]
Price Annually: 11.99 EUR/mo. (143.91 EUR total [~164.31 USD])
Price Biennially: 7.99 EUR/mo. (191.88 EUR total [~219.11 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*

*Storage Servers*

*We have expanded our services! Now we offer optimized Storage Servers for our customers. Modern and powerful NAS technology allow you to store enormous amount of data at very reasonable price. Every new Storage Server activated instantly and ready to use with our unique "Filer" OS template.*

 *2TB**1TB**0.5TB**Dedicated CPU**1 x 1.90 GHz**1 x 1.90 GHz**1 x 1.90 GHz**RAM**2048 MB**1024 MB**512 MB*

*Storage**2048 GB**1024 GB**512 GB**Bandwidth**8 TB**4 TB**2 TB**Backups**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Daily/Weekly**Price Monthly**7.99 €/mo.**3.99 €/mo.**1.99 €/mo.**Price Annually**5.99 €/mo.**2.99 €/mo.**1.49 €/mo.**Price Biennially**3.99 €/mo.**1.99 €/mo.**0.99 €/mo.* *ORDER**ORDER**ORDER*






*Storage Server - 0.5 TB*

Intel Xeon E5-2609 v3 Dedicated CPU: *1 x 1.90 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *512 MB*
RAID6 Storage: *512 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *2 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: Unavailable
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 1.99 EUR/mo. [~2.17 USD]
Price Annually: 1.49 EUR/mo. (17.91 EUR total [~19.51 USD])
Price Biennially: 0.99 EUR/mo. (23.88 EUR total [~26.01 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*


*Storage Server - 1 TB*

Intel Xeon E5-2609 v3 Dedicated CPU: *1 x 1.90 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *1024 MB*
RAID6 Storage: *1024 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *4 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: Unavailable
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 3.99 EUR/mo. [~4.35 USD]
Price Annually: 2.99 EUR/mo. (35.91 EUR total [~39.12 USD])
Price Biennially: 1.99 EUR/mo. (47.88 EUR total [~52.15 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*


*Storage Server - 2 TB*

Intel Xeon E5-2609 v3 Dedicated CPU: *1 x 1.90 GHz*
Guaranteed DDR4 ECC REG RAM: *1024 MB*
RAID6 Storage: *1024 GB*
High Quality Bandwidth: *4 TB* (400 Mbps dedicated port speed)
Clean Dedicated IPv4: *1*
Backups: Unavailable
Data Center Location: Lithuania, Vilnius
Activation: Instant 

Price Monthly: 7.99 EUR/mo. [~9.12 USD]
Price Annually: 5.99 EUR/mo. (71.99 EUR total [~82.21 USD])
Price Biennially: 3.99 EUR/mo. (95.88 EUR total [~109.49 USD]) 

*Order: Click here*

*Additional Info*

*VPS Addons*

cPanel/WHM license - 9.99 EUR/mo. [~11.29 USD]

Additional 1 IP address - 9.99 EUR one time fee [~11.29 USD]

*Data Center Info*

Location: *Vilnius, Lithuania*

Ping / Traceroute IP: *194.135.80.1*

*Standard VPS package includes*

Most popular Linux OS templates (64-bit)

Pre-installed free control panels: Webmin, ISPconfig 3, VestaCP

Server load monitoring graphs

The ability to change server resources in 5 minutes without a restart

The possibility to flush IP tables directly from client area

Web Console (a.k.a Rescue Console) ...and more...

*Features for Resellers*

Reseller discount tiers ranging from 10% to 30%

Dedicated Time4VPS WHMCS module

Instant Service setup

Instant Service addons setup

Instant Service upgrade/downgrade

Instant cPanel/WHM license activation

Weekly and daily VPS backups

Reverse DNS management

Free Time4VPS DNS manager

*Billing and Guarantee*

Payment is accepted via PayPal, Visa, Mastercard, Maestro credit, Bitcoin, Paysera (Webmoney, CashU).

Zero-risk, 30-day money-back guarantee – if you're not completely satisfied, we'll refund your payment.

Click *here* for more on our billing and refund information. 

 

*Support*

We're here if you need us! Time4VPS provides fast, professional support via our Knowledgebase and e-mail ticket system.

Answers to frequently asked questions can be found by searching our Knowledgebase – click *here* to read more. 

*Mini F.A.Q*

 

_*Q: How can you offer such low prices?*_

A: Why not? By having our own hardware and network equipment we can offer very good ratio between service price and quality. VPS XS price is lower then your daily coffee cup. Check it.

_*Q: How long are you in business?*_

A: More then 10 years and counting. Rock solid.

_*Q: Can I receive discount?*_

A: Do you really need one? Just look at our Annually or Biennially prices. Calculate. Are you feeling bad by asking for additional discount?

_*Q: Do you have IPv6?*_

A: At the moment - no.

_*Q: Do you allow...?*_

A: Check our TOS: http://www.time4vps.eu/tos.php


----------



## willie (Jan 4, 2016)

What types of payment do you accept?  This should be in your FAQ.  I couldn't find it anywhere on your site, without trying to actually order something.


----------



## Time4VPS (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! Customers can choose PayPal, Visa, Mastercard, Maestro credit cards, Webmoney, CashU, International payments and Bitcoins as a checkout option. For monthly subscriptions (if selected), we automatically charge customers on month-by-month basis if paid via PayPal or Credit Card.


----------



## willie (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response!  Do you use an outside processor for Visa/Mastercard, and if yes, which processor?  What does "International payments" mean--would an international money order be ok, or does it have to be a wire transfer?  (Wire transfers are quite expensive for these relatively small transactions).  Unfortunately I don't use the other options like Bitcoin and Paypal.  This would probably be for an annual storage plan, not monthly.


----------

